# "New" Yard Haunter from Kansas



## willysxj (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to intro myself. My name is Chris, my wife and I are mad Halloween fans. About 3 years ago we bought a few things from the department stores and set up a small yard haunt. That has grown but is still mostly comprised of dept store stuff.

Now we want to get serious and really make something cool. So I joined the forum to see how the masters do it.

First project up is a new Cemetary Entrance, consisting of colums and gates.

Thanks and Happy to be here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome aboard!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome! You have a lot of research to do but don't worry we are all friendly! I always suggest the site hauntproject.com to help get project ideas and plans in addition to hauntforum.com of course!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome fellow Kansan!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Chris - you will find some sensational ideas here - I can vouch for that.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Lot's of ideas here.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, glad to have you here.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Chris!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Chris! Where in Kansas? I'm in Overland Park


----------



## willysxj (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm in Marysville, straight North of Manhattan almost up against the Nebraska border.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome! Stay a while... stay forever!!! MUAHAHA!

Ahem, yeah so, have fun


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Never be down on your deptment store props and decorations!
Any haunting is good haunting!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

